

How to make your startup successful - bfioca
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2008/03/how-to-make-you.html

======
robg
"The difference in diagnosis is success or failure. Succeed and you are a
brilliant visionary. Fail and you are a delusional loser. The line between
them is very fine."

I love it!

~~~
davidw
Yeah... doesn't really make my list of "great advice", although it is a great
observation.

------
wallflower
Note: the capsized ship in that picture was salvaged/righted and brought to
shore (<http://tinyurl.com/2bwzdr>)

~~~
mixmax
The story was mentioned here as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=124608>

------
limeade
Don Dodge seems so friendly!

